# Delta 28-275 bandsaw



## mars (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a chance to buy a delta 28-275 bandsaw can someone give me any feedback on this saw?


----------



## mars (Aug 24, 2010)

Guess no one knows anything about this saw. I bought it hope I did not make a mistake. It looks to be in good shape and come with a new blade. I think I got a good deal.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

If its their classic 14"...then its probably the most copied BS ever.If you're happy with the deal,great,don't look back.The following is just some general BS rambling...............

Be aware that your new BS has resaw limitations.Not sayin you shouldn't get into the whole riser block thing....its just that there seems to be this growing club of sorts of folks who spend crazy amts of $/time on these 14's.I'd leave it alone in this respect.If you need a resaw get a 20" machine.The blades are wholely different(contour sawing on a 14" vs resawing largish pcs).Two machines really play nice together,trying to make either into the other is foolish money in my book.

If this is your first real BS,take some time and learn the bearing adj. on blade guides.If saw didn't come with dedicated tools for this,procure some.Your first project can be a storage "system" for these tools.

Alot of people like to take an old oilstone and lightly debure or round over the back two corners of blade.It helps marginally in tightening turning radius but helps loads on stopping potential stress risers which are a contributing factor to blade breakage.Only takes a minute.

Spend REAL money on QUALITY blades.I tig weld my own and have bttm fed WRT cheap azz blades.....it just isn't worth it.I like Timber Wolf blades now,seems to be the cheapest of the really good stuff.

The dust collection or lack of is a joke on BS's.I think theres a pretty good selection for the Delta's.........Where I wouldn't want to modify a classic 1930's sumthin or other pc of machinary,I would not hesitate to proffesionally(we have a machine shop)alter a new machine if it measurably improves dust extraction.Just let me know iffin you need a special fitting or sheet metal thingamabob,haha.We role our own dust ports.

BS's are on of those tools you don't know how you did without it after a few projects.We have a bunch 'round here.The little 14 has a scrap bucket next to it......it stays full.Just so handy havin these for quick cutoffs,not to mention their intended contour cutting.BW


----------

